

Today's Luxury Goods - josephcohen
http://josephmcohen.com/post/72148154831/modern-luxuries

======
dhoward008
This is a really keen insight and I enjoyed your post.

Although, I think it's important to acknowledge that this idea really only
applies to a small subset of people (the digerati, mostly). You might enjoy
this post on Medium:

When “Life Hacking” Is Really White Privilege [https://medium.com/get-
bullish/a5e5f4e9132f](https://medium.com/get-bullish/a5e5f4e9132f)

